# New to me Pro CDP Ii



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just acquired a Kimber PRO CDP II in 45. Beautful GUN! havent had the chance to fire it yet. Any feedback on this model?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DFM914 said:


> Just acquired a Kimber PRO CDP II in 45. Beautful GUN! havent had the chance to fire it yet. Any feedback on this model?


Well, can't offer up any "experience with" feedback, but I can tell you that you have one helluva good looking pistol right there!


----------



## Oklahomabound (May 5, 2021)

...I have a Kimber Pro CDP II in .45 acp... ...had been my daily carry and now is beside my bed on my lamp stand... ...it is a great shooter with POA being POI


----------

